# How to crimp Cat 6 cable?



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2011)

I've done this a handful of times before but it was partially guess work as well. I was using something like this as a guide:







My only small issue is once you have the wires in the correct order...which way do I hold the termination piece to put them in? I'm not sure if I'm putting them in correctly or reversing the order. Does it matter as long as I do it consistently on both ends?


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 31, 2011)

The clip needs to be down. It really doesn't matter as long as it is consistent on both ends and all of them are done the same.
There are 2 ways to put them in order, A is orange white, orange, green white, blue, blue white, green, brown white, brown, B is green white, green, orange white, blue white, blue, orange, brown white, brown.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

You need to climp via the B method. White-Orange, Orange, White-Green, Blue, White-Blue, Green, White-Brown, Brown.

Use a set of ratchet crimpers for better results 

Monoprice.com will help with tools, connector ends, and cable for CHEAP prices 

My quick guide is to straighten the wires as best a possible then use a side to side motion to get them aligned then put them in the order above then take a pair of succors and cut them all at one time to a equal length then holding firmly slide the connector clip down onto the wires then into the crimper. make sure you hold firmly during the whole process.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2011)

Click for all their diagrams.  I printed it off (there's a PDF link at the bottom of the page) and keep it with all my networking equipment.


Edit: You hold it literally as it is shown in the diagrams:  the metal bits facing you (clip is away from you) and the wire goes in from the bottom.  You can always look at a professionally-created (read: bought and working) cable to check the order and compare.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

If you need further help I can make a video using my droid


----------



## aharvey (Aug 31, 2011)

Get a pair of electricians snips too. This will make it easier to cut your wires at a straight angle, which makes them fitting into the rj-45 a lot smoother. Also, with some practice, you can use the snips to strip the outer jacket without nicking the inner wires as well. 

Electricians snips are your friend.


----------



## Zhriver (Aug 31, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why are you doing this? patch cables are dirt cheap this day and age.
Also if you happen to do this every know and then, the correct tool for it is also rather cheap. It cuts them in the correct length without touching the copper.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Zhriver said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you doing this? patch cables are dirt cheap this day and age.



hes rewiring his workplace.


----------



## Zhriver (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> hes rewiring his workplace.



Well normally you terminate them in a female socket and then switch to a small patch cable between that and the computer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2011)

If you're using shielded cables/connectors, let me know.  Virtually no guides cover the shielded (good) stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> White-Orange, Orange, White-Green, Blue, White-Blue, Green, White-Brown, Brown.



Heh, used to have that memorized. Haven't had to make a cable in many years tho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Zhriver said:


> Well normally you terminate them in a female socket and then switch to a small patch cable between that and the computer.



But the cable used from the female socket to the patch panel in his work place in CAT5E and he's changing that to CAT6A


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh, used to have that memorized. Haven't had to make a cable in many years tho.



Oh god do I have to use this EVERY SINGLE DAY lol

There is always a need for some type of termination around here wither it be copper or fiber


----------



## Zhriver (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> But the cable used from the female socket to the patch panel in his work place in CAT5E and he's changing that to CAT6A



Tbh, as a professional you would never crimp that yourself once you transition to cat6.
If the 1Gbit connection offered by the 5e isn't enough and you really need the 10Gbit+ from cat6 then you would be better off just buying a proper one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Most of our cable has been ran by a licenced cabling company, we have 10 miles of copper and 7 miles of fiber in our facility but for small jobs such as his and also since he wants to same money then crimping and punching down the cable is a better choice as long as he has the time.

Using female ends such as SYSTIMAX GigaSPEED X10D91B he will be able to change everything from the workstations to the patch panel in his network cabinet.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2011)

Zhriver said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you doing this? patch cables are dirt cheap this day and age.
> Also if you happen to do this every know and then, the correct tool for it is also rather cheap. It cuts them in the correct length without touching the copper.



We have Cat 5 ran everywhere here, and it's an electrical contracting business I work for so we have the Cat 6 cable laying around already. I've terminated cables before, but like I said I wasn't 100% sure if I had the termination piece oriented correctly. The cables worked, but I think that's just because I was consistent with how I did it.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 31, 2011)

Not really a big deal for a small job like this, but if any one was interested, these QuickTreX plugs with loadbars improved my speed, saving a decent amount of time when doing large jobs.




(they also have shielded)


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2011)

The termination pieces I ordered came, I have a small issue. The ones I used to use came with this other piece that let you put the wires in the proper order, then you can cut them to be the same length and then slide that whole piece into the termination piece. I'm not sure what it's called, but these didn't come with it. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I'd like to order them for when I do this.

Edit: The poster before me has exactly what I'm looking for. Gonna order those =)


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

IDK about those load bars do they go over the outer jacket and grip it  or are they some EMF gimick ?
if there griping the internal wires and putting the the weight on them i think they would do more harm then good.

As for tools just get one of these RJ-11/RJ-45 Crimp/Cut/Strip Tool its all your ever need to do cat wires besides maybe a pair of needle nose to flaten the wires.
after 30 or so your finger tips will get sore


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2011)

CAT6 are really hard to stick in there and have them all fall in the same place.  A friend of mine can do do it right almost the first time, every time.  Me, I spend hours just to do one.  A shame those "loadbars" won't work with my CAT6 shielded connectors.


----------



## molnart (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry for reviving an old thread, but i have a problem with Cat6 cables:

i never made any cables before, but now i purchased 50 m of cat6 cable, some connectors with load bars and this crimping tool http://www.b2b-hydraulic-tools.com/rimages/622/HT-500R-compressed-tool-b.jpg 

however i cannot do a successful crimp. i arrange the cables in loadbar, put it into the connector, but the cable doesn't work and i can easily pull out the whole darn thing from the connector after crimping (what shouldn't happen).

i have read and watched tens of tutorials, i am leaving some outer skin of the cable in the connector (to hold in the cable), wasted like 10 rj45 connectors, but no success. 

i have no idea what am i doing wrong. any ideas and help would be extremely appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Munki (Apr 15, 2012)

Without seeing your work its hard to tell you what your doing wrong. However, here are some tips:

1) When inserting the wires into the connector make sure the clip is facing down. This is to be done with the same color code on both ends. Orange-White, Orange, Green-White, Blue, Blue-White, Green, Brown-White brown.

2) Notice the pins on the connector and how they are sticking out before you crimp. After crimp they should NOT be sticking out. I just run my finger across the top to make sure.

3) Make sure the load bar is pushed all the way into the connector, use a jewelers screwdriver to make sure its all the way in.

4) Look at the tips of each connector after being crimped, with a properly made cable you will be able to see the copper at the tips of each wire.

5) Invest in a cable tester with a mapping feature. This will check each wire to make sure its terminated on both ends.


-Mojo


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2012)

u can always use a multimeter instead of a mapper to determine the continuity (Symbol of Omega) of the cable and ensure the wires are in the right spots



Munki said:


> Without seeing your work its hard to tell you what your doing wrong. However, here are some tips:
> 
> 1) When inserting the wires into the connector make sure the clip is facing down. This is to be done with the same color code on both ends. Orange-White, Orange, Green-White, Blue, Blue-White, Green, Brown-White brown.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 15, 2012)

molnart said:


> sorry for reviving an old thread, but i have a problem with Cat6 cables:
> 
> i never made any cables before, but now i purchased 50 m of cat6 cable, some connectors with load bars and this crimping tool http://www.b2b-hydraulic-tools.com/rimages/622/HT-500R-compressed-tool-b.jpg
> 
> ...



1) Have you inserted the cables into the load bar, then cut the ends off so that they all terminate in the load bar at the end?  A good set of wire dikes are invaluable here.
2) How far in have you forced the load bar?  It is generally impossible to force it in all the way by hand, so a small screw driver or set of pliers make life easier.
3) Is the crimper pushing the friction fitting all the way down?  Cheaper crimpers often skimp on force at the friction fitting, because with cat 5 the friction at the wire was more than enough to hold the connectors together for a few plug/unplug cycles.  A good crimper is worth splurging on.
4) Are you sure the wire is cat 6?  Trying to use a cat 6 connector with cat 5 wire, there won't be enough friction to keep the wire together.  This may not be a concern, but you'd be surprised how often untrustworthy online retailers "rebrand" lower quality wires in order to sell them for more money....


Finally, pictures are needed.  These are all guesses until you show us what we are working with.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Not really a big deal for a small job like this, but if any one was interested, these QuickTreX plugs with loadbars improved my speed, saving a decent amount of time when doing large jobs.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43396&stc=1&d=1314807952
> (they also have shielded)



wish I had those when I did my own, mine look like crap but they work well despite the outer sleeving being to far cut away from the cable


----------



## molnart (Apr 15, 2012)

Munki said:


> 3) Make sure the load bar is pushed all the way into the connector, use a jewelers screwdriver to make sure its all the way in.



thanks, it seems we have found the problem  i didnt even try to push the loadbars all the way in as it seemed unlikely that you could push them in. i have tried it today, i couldn't fit them in for like 10 minutes, then i have tried to push in the loadbar without the  wires. it finally clicked in, but i cant load the wires anymore. i guess my connectors are just crappy, as those loadbars are pretty hard to push in


----------



## Munki (Apr 15, 2012)

molnart said:


> thanks, it seems we have found the problem  i didnt even try to push the loadbars all the way in as it seemed unlikely that you could push them in. i have tried it today, i couldn't fit them in for like 10 minutes, then i have tried to push in the loadbar without the  wires. it finally clicked in, but i cant load the wires anymore. i guess my connectors are just crappy, as those loadbars are pretty hard to push in



You'll get it man. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2012)

Your crimper should push a bit of plastic on the end into the jacket of the cable which stops the cable from falling away.








You should be able to look at the end of the crimped connector and verify that the pins are making contact.  Better yet, get a cheap network cable tester and it will tell you if the job was done right every time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2012)

molnart said:


> thanks, it seems we have found the problem  i didnt even try to push the loadbars all the way in as it seemed unlikely that you could push them in. i have tried it today, i couldn't fit them in for like 10 minutes, then i have tried to push in the loadbar without the  wires. it finally clicked in, but i cant load the wires anymore. i guess my connectors are just crappy, as those loadbars are pretty hard to push in



yes cuz they terminate the connections, they hold the wires inplace. no matter what rj45 u have they all are a pita


----------

